# Absolutely nothing beats driving around with your best friend!



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm even okay cleaning the slober off the side of the car


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Your dog looks real happy & comfortable back there. And his color blends right in.
Nice looking Mini.....looks like it came from the Showroom


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks...I think I just turned 45K on the ODO.


----------

